# touch (figurative)



## 2PieRad

שלום

תהיתי אם זה טבעי בעברית להשתמש ב_לגעת _ככה כמו באנגלית.

דוגמאות:
1) הוא לא מרגיש טוב. הוא עוד לא נגע בארוחת הבוקר שלו.
2) בשיעור של השבוע שעבר, נגענו קצת בנושא הזה.
3) הסיפור שלה נגע בי/בלבי.

תודה


----------



## shalom00

כן


----------



## amikama

נגע *ל*לבי (לא בלבי). חוץ מזה הכל


----------



## 2PieRad

תודה^

שאלה נוספת:
אומרים _הסיפור שלה נגע בי/נגע ללבי._
גם אומרים _נגע *ל*נפשי?_


----------



## aavichai

there is no known "phrase" of נגע לנפשי

although if someone say that - you would understand it as נגע ללבי


----------



## 2PieRad

טוב לדעת. תודה רבה.


----------



## oopqoo

I think it's only נגע לליבי which requires the ל. I would totally say נגע בנפשי or נגע לי בנפש (the latter more likely than the former), with ב and not ל.


----------



## 2PieRad

גם טוב לדעת. תודה^


----------

